# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  rap, burn, lol

## ~OddBall~

Learn WTF you're talking 'bout then take a step back 
and realise it don't mean shit cos you're knowledge is lack
You're all slaves to your intel, cos it makes you so blind
true knowledge aint from books, the shit's destroying your mind

cos this knowledge it's been killing us from when we began
from black to white, from female to man
nah true knowledge it requires a blind view from above
not talkin' 'bout no God no Bible or dove

rather a lack of knowledge is the key to seeing that truth
is not a fact nor an equation but something personal to you
cos when it comes down to it we've all got no idea 
as to or how, why we are here

just enjoy what it is we've got and what you believe
and keep it to yourself cos it'll makes my ears bleed
stop your hipocracy and this biased shit
you're as bad as one another you just can't see it

not just baggin' on religion but you who don't believe
go have a fukn cry and then you can't conceive
that you're preaching louder than those you label as preachers
you're not fukn teachers just ticks and leeches

So to conclude who do you think you are to tell me what's right
i'm standing in these shoes ima quit bein' polite
if you've got a lesson to learn it's to unlearn your lessons
go be a good boy and start counting your blessings

so here we are as the world continues to wage
it's wars, but now you've learnt to control your rage
you can see that this life aint worth the quit
but all you gotta do is to enjoy being in it


YOUR TURN!

----------

